# تركيب محطة كهرباء النوبارية يوم بيوم



## محمد أبوخطوة (26 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فكرنا في كسب الثواب من الله عز وجل

فقررنا أن نفعل صدقة جارية

فقررنا بناء هذا الموقع

النوبارية يوم بيوم

نرصد فيه بالشرح باللغة العربية وبالصور أعمال التنفيذ والتركيبات لمحطة كهرباء النوبارية الموديول الثالث بالدورة المركبة.
حيث أننا نعمل مهندسين بادارة التنفيذ والتركيبات بالمحطة

*www.nubaria4engineers.jeeran.com*

نحتاج منكم فقط الرد علينا هل الموضوع مفيد لكم أم لا​


----------



## نايف علي (26 يونيو 2008)

مادام قررت أن تعمل لله فلا تنتظر شكراً من أحد وانتظر أجرك من الله ..

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## hooo (26 يونيو 2008)

it is still under construction why?????????????????????????????

thnx for ur idea


----------



## محمد أبوخطوة (27 يونيو 2008)

أشكركم اخوتي علي الرد ولكن يجب أن نعرف هل الموضوع يفيدكم فبندأ العمل به أم لا؟ هل الموضوع يفيد الكثير من المهندسين؟
علما بأن تحديث الموقع سيتم يوم بيوم طبقا لتطور أعمال التركيبات


----------



## محمد أبوخطوة (27 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لكم علي الرد
ولكن أين رد باقي المهندسين
هل تركيب محطة كهرباء النوبارية يو بيوم مفيد لكم أم لا ؟


----------



## جولف (29 يونيو 2008)

ه\ه فكرة جيدة جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اينور سهام (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس سعد الجليلي اعمل في المحطات الكهربائية (نصب المحطات ) تحت اشراف شركة Ge وabb ولدية خبرة في مجال توربينات الغازية اذا لديكم اي استفسار ومخططات انا تحت امركم ز


----------



## momm (29 يونيو 2008)

ربنل يوفقكم عمل مشكور


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس سعيد الجليلى 
انا مهندس الات دوارة اعمل فى شركة مصر للصيانة (صان مصر) اريد ان اعرف الطرق التى استطيع ان اعمل بها لدى شركة general electric وما هى الخبرات المطلوبة


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (30 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يوفقك علي بركه الله وانا مع اللي قالوا المهندس نايف


----------



## حسام وهبه مجاهد (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا
اشكرك علي جهدك الرائع وهزا موضوع مفيد جدا جدا لا تتردد في السير تجاهه واشكرك مره اخري وانا بانتظار عمل الموقع


----------



## toumerte78 (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي 
الله يوفقك في هذا المشروع
نحن في انتظار اكتماله للإستفادة منه


----------



## سدير عدنان (2 يوليو 2008)

اشكر استاذي العزيز على هذا الموقع الجميل جدا حيث انا مهندس اعمل في المحطات الكهربائية واختصاصي هو الخزانات والبايب وغيرها من الاجهزة المساعدة وشكرا للك


----------



## محمد أبوخطوة (2 يوليو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكركم اخوتي علي ردودكم المشجعة الجميلة
وأزف اليكم البشري أن قسم الغلايات بالموقع بدأ العمل
بدأنا بشرح الأساسيات والتفاصيل الفنية الفعلية بالنوبارية تأتي في القريب العاجل
نحن نعمل بأقصي طاقاتنا
http://www.nubaria4engineers.jeeran.com/Boilers.html*


----------



## ahmed morshidy (2 يوليو 2008)

الى الامام دائما
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## kwavax (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذل المجهود الرائع
وهذة المحطة هى فعلا من افضل المشاريع فى محافظة البحيرة


----------



## عبدالعزيزطمان (17 يوليو 2008)

الله ينور عليك يابشمهندس محمد ابوخطوة اعانكم الله على استكمال هذا العمل الرائع الذى يفيد كثيرا من المهندسين 
والله الموفق.
م/عبدالعزيز طمان


----------



## م . ياسر (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الجيد 
تحياتي


----------



## omdaa52 (18 يوليو 2008)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (18 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامة طعيمة (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## أسامة طعيمة (18 يوليو 2008)

*electrical construction*

:dتمام يا جماعة:d


----------



## أسامة طعيمة (18 يوليو 2008)

مرحباً بالسادة الزملاء


----------



## محمد أبوخطوة (21 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا لكم جميعا

مازال العمل جاريا

انتظرونا قريبا *​


----------



## تامرمخلوف (19 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يعينك يا محمد باشا


----------



## جسر الأمل (20 أغسطس 2008)

أسأل الله لكم العون وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامرمخلوف (20 أغسطس 2008)

كان الله فى العون يا مهندس محمد باقى كتير على انشاء الموقع


----------



## مصطفى عبدالله على (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله يا مهندسنا خيير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود

انا طالب و لسة مخلص تدريب فى محطة شبرا الخيمة...بجد شغل محطات الكهرباء شيق و جميل جداا


ربنا معاكوا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 أغسطس 2008)

لكن لينك الغلايات لا يعمل
و الموقع نفسة تحت الانشاء!!!


----------



## gearbox (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tariqsamer (22 أغسطس 2008)

نحن بالانتظار وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس قروي (23 أغسطس 2008)

الله يحفظك


----------



## جاد العليمى (23 أغسطس 2008)

:28:الموضوع اكيد مفيد جدا ارجو استكمالة:28:


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و الله تستحق كل خير


----------



## el_rayes (23 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع وشكرا


----------



## gearbox (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

على فكره كان مشروع التخرج بتاعي هو محطة كهرباء النوباريه


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

واستفدت منه كتير وهنزل كتاب المشروع قريبا علشان يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو الداء لي ولوالدي رحمه الله


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو الدعاء لي ولوالدي رحمه الله


----------



## جاد العليمى (28 أغسطس 2008)

ممتاز والى الامام


----------



## محمد العايدى (28 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ماهرالجعفري (28 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## عمووور المصري (28 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم
اعاده الله علي الامة الاسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## عمر الزاجل (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع و إن شاء الله تنشؤن مشروع مثل بالعراق


----------



## ali mattar (28 يونيو 2009)

زى الفل يارجاله تسلموا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 يونيو 2009)

الفكرة ممتازة ومفيدة جداً


----------



## abd el ghany (22 يوليو 2009)

مفيد جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حتة مهندس (23 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك في حضارتكم و يجلعكم زخرا للمسلمين يا رب


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً لكن الروابط لا تعمل والموقع تحت الانشاء الرجاء التوضيح


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يوليو 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً لكن الروابط لا تعمل والموقع تحت الانشاء الرجاء التوضيح


 
اشكرك مهندس عبدالله السوداني على الجهد
وكما ذكرت فإن الروابط لاتعمل وآخر مشاركة كانت 
بتأريخ 2/7/2008 م 
من المهندس محمد ابو خطوة
لذا سيتم إقفال الموضوع​ 
وإن جد جديد يمكن للمهندس ابو خطوة الإتصال 
او تحميل الموضوع من جديد
وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير.​


----------

